# translation required



## anand (Apr 26, 2009)

hi all,

I need to translate police certificate from arabic to english for visa to canada in Egypt. anybody help me for address and procedure


thanks


----------



## Okasha (Jan 25, 2009)

yes i can do it for you, contact me at yahoo my id is : holy_book4


----------

